# Eclipse: Sprache ändern



## boyscout (23. Sep 2004)

weiß einer wie ich die sprache bei eclipse verändern kann....????


----------



## stev.glasow (23. Sep 2004)

Bis Eclipse 2.3 gibt es Language-Packages einfach runterladen und in den Eclipseordner kopieren


----------



## boyscout (23. Sep 2004)

das problem ist ich habe eclipse 3.0. drauf.... 

hier im forum wurde auch öfters geschrieben das es so ein sprachpacket noch net für 3.0 gibt


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

boyscout hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hier im forum wurde auch öfters geschrieben das es so ein sprachpacket noch net für 3.0 gibt


Gibt es auch nicht:

http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/index.php

Ich kann Dir nur raten, Dich an die englische Variante zu gewöhnen, denn selbst wenn es ein Sprachpaket für Eclipse 3.0 geben würde, kann das eigentlich immer nur hinterherhinken.


----------



## boyscout (23. Sep 2004)

lol. gut danke 

naja dann werde ich mal anfangen... thx


----------



## Gast (8. Okt 2004)

mal ne kleine frage nebenbei: 

ich verwende eclipse 3.0.1 und habe das passende sprachenpaket in den eclipse/plugin ordner entpackt, neu gestartet und nix passiert. muss ich im programm noch irgendwas einstellen? wenn ja wo?


----------



## dark_red (8. Okt 2004)

sprachdatei für eclipse 3.x? woher hast du denn die?  :roll: 


es gibt keine sprachdatei für eclipse 3.x. nur für 2.1x. Und diese wurde von IBM an eclipse.org verschenkt, da sie für ihr WebSphere Paket (WebSphere AD basiert auf Eclipse, hat aber viel viel mehr Plugins und kostet richtig Geld) Eclipse lokalisiert haben. Falls IBM mal ein WebSphere AD welches auf Eclipse 3.x aufbaut rausgibt, könnten sie auch die Lokalisierung veröffentlichen (wenn IBM nett ist, aber mit eclipse haben sie uns ja schonmal eine 40 Mio entwicklung geschenkt... ).

hmm... ich sollte während eines postings nicht zwischen gross und kleinschreibung wechseln...  :roll:


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2004)

siehe hier: http://download2.eclipse.org/downloads/drops/L-3.0.1_Translations-200409161125/index.php

aber wie aktiviere ich z.Bsp. die Sprache Deutsch???


----------



## Gast (12. Okt 2004)

ok, habe mir jetzt alle pakete gezogen und nacheinander alle in den plugin ordner entpackt, neu gestartet und es läuft ;-)


----------



## dark_red (12. Okt 2004)

hmm... bin wohl schon ende september in winterschlaf gefallen. nun ja...  :roll:


----------



## Gast (13. Okt 2004)

bei der fülle an plugins kann man schon mal die übersicht verlieren ;-)


----------



## dark_red (13. Okt 2004)

Nun ja... nicht jeder kann häufiger als 1x pro Woche eclipse.org besuchen.  :roll: Und ich glaube mit diesem Schnitt bin ich noch über dem Durchschnitt...


----------

